# horse disasters



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

im jest posting this cuz i had a rough day riding
[aka falling off lol ;D] 
and i felt like so blue that nobody fell off at the group besides me lol
so i looked at youtube and look up horse falls so i relized that everyone has a bad day D so this helped me alot and if u had a bad day look up these stuff 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyjgXxJB6Go

hope u like the vid  ps i didnt make it 
>_>
<_<


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sorry but sometimes I just HAD to laugh. :lol: 8)


----------



## Courthorsegal (Mar 28, 2008)

nice. did you mke it? :lol:


----------



## thisisit (Mar 28, 2008)

Some of those were kinda funny! Thanks for posting that


----------



## Drosophila (Apr 1, 2008)

The last fall of the horse falling over....ouch :shock:


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

OUCH!


----------

